# Help!



## lyndalou (Feb 3, 2013)

I am bringing Buffalo swings to a party today. How far ahead can I do them and can I keep them warm in the oven set at 200 or 250 degrees?


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 3, 2013)

Reheat them when you get there, reheat the sauce too.Then serve.


----------

